# post your wallpaper



## kalmkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry i was bored lol


----------



## jols (Nov 15, 2007)

i havno idea how to do this but mine is ................................................................................jack bauer


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 15, 2007)

This is my current wallpaper...


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

for those that dont know how.. press the printscreen (prtscrn0 button on your keyboard then open paitnshop or photoshop and rightclick then paste. that simple.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

my wall paper is plain blue.

Having a photograph as a wallpaper would be too distracting when processing my current images.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 15, 2007)

I like to hide everything on my desktop - if i dont hide it all, it all looks like how my room would look if i lived in skip...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah.. Thats how my computer was when I lived with my husband.. Now I have my moms crappy computer with a ghey back round.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2007)

I used emulsion. Nicer finish and it wipes clean.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 15, 2007)

i changed it today!  currently, its this:







but it used to be this picture (mom and brother):


----------



## bnz506 (Nov 15, 2007)

WOw yours (spiffybeth) has so much clutter
Mine:


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 15, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> WOw yours (spiffybeth) has so much clutter





i know. its just filled, but i havent figured out a way to organize it yet. so its all on the desktop. 

there's a new nirvana dvd coming out with unreleased songs (unreleased versions of songs??) and lots more interviews with the band. and imo, breed is their best song.


----------



## bnz506 (Nov 15, 2007)

Really? I didnt hear about a dvd... I did get to go to see that "about a son" documentary which was pretty cool =)

I love every single Nirvana song but my top five has to be:
Breed (my number 1 favorite as well lol)
Negative Creep
Radio Friendly Unit Shifter
Smells like teen spirit
Blew


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been meaning to do a little housekeeping, but this is today...


----------



## nossie (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Heck (Nov 15, 2007)

I would show mine but it will just be more evidence to be used against me!


----------



## Ajay (Nov 15, 2007)

spiffybeth....I'm dying to know what picture you have on there that's titled "butt"!


----------



## curtiswheat (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Atreus (Nov 15, 2007)

vista? nooooo.....for mine, its just a vanilla xp theme that came with it. i have no good pics, yet. lol.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

ok theres mine...

and yes i had his permission to use his flower as my background.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

Ajay said:


> spiffybeth....I'm dying to know what picture you have on there that's titled "butt"!


its a picture of my butt. my brother's wife took this shot while he and i were playing wii tennis. lol


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> Really? I didnt hear about a dvd... I did get to go to see that "about a son" documentary which was pretty cool =)
> 
> I love every single Nirvana song but my top five has to be:
> Breed (my number 1 favorite as well lol)
> ...



im not too familiar with their names, but i know every single song. they one of my bf's favorite  bands and he has all their cd's (not that there are many) in his car. and he listens to them on repeat. 

i want to say the new dvd is them unplugged, but when he gets the dvd (and will probably make me watch it) ill let you know what its called.


----------



## Kimber57 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't stands a messy desktop!  In fact, the second something gets saved to my desktop, I have to move it to a folder _off_ my desktop.  And I'm constantly emptying my Recycle Bin (or 'Trash' on Mac), too.


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 16, 2007)

nice butt..


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## transaxion (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 17, 2007)

this is my home computer's desktop


----------



## Ajay (Nov 17, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> its a picture of my butt. my brother's wife took this shot while he and i were playing wii tennis. lol


 
That's awesome.  

I :heart: Wii.  I'm asking Santa to bring me one for Christmas.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 17, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> I can't stands a messy desktop!  In fact, the second something gets saved to my desktop, I have to move it to a folder _off_ my desktop.



Yeah, I think thats a MAC thing lol

heres mine:


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey hawkeye, how do you like Aperture?  Do you use it much?  I see you not only have Photoshop but Lightroom also, and that seems to be all one would need, right?

Or should I give Aperture a look, for something?


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 17, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> Hey hawkeye, how do you like Aperture?  Do you use it much?  I see you not only have Photoshop but Lightroom also, and that seems to be all one would need, right?
> 
> Or should I give Aperture a look, for something?



Nope, I pretty much use Lightroom.  Aperture is a powerful application with a fairly unintuitive interface, but lightroom cant be beat for its ease of use and like aperture is also non destructive.  

I really like Aperture a lot and still dabble in there.  But I think it needs to go through several releases before it can compete in my book with adobe.  It's also very demanding on system resources...


----------



## Universal Polymath (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright, thanks!  I think I'll hold off on Aperture, then.
Still don't have Lightroom, though.  But Christmas is coming, and I have a good feeling ...


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 17, 2007)

Universal Polymath said:


> Alright, thanks!  I think I'll hold off on Aperture, then.
> Still don't have Lightroom, though.  But Christmas is coming, and I have a good feeling ...



Workflow through lightroom is great!  You will get use to switching from Library to Develop and back again quickly.  Very intuitive, the basic functions have a small learning curve, the best RAW editor, hands down.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 17, 2007)

New desktop:






lol :lmao:


----------



## craig (Nov 18, 2007)

Love & Bass


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 18, 2007)

hawkeye, omg! lol


----------



## Battou (Nov 18, 2007)

um we missed this thread?

eh What the hell...may as well


----------



## craig (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah. This is one of the most played threads in the book. None the less you sort of get a glimpse into someone's personal style. That is why it is so fun time and time again.

Love & Bass


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is my flavor of the week


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2007)

why was there a little icon during the page load that said "IP stealer"?!!!!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 18, 2007)

Battou said:


> um we missed this thread?
> 
> eh What the hell...may as well



Is that windows 98?


----------



## Lars Leber (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Battou (Nov 18, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Is that windows 98?



ME, Yeah I know it Blows by everyone elses standards, but for what I use it for it is fine, actually I like it more than the XP I have at work.


----------



## Battou (Dec 1, 2007)

The actual WP is not that splochie, I dunno what happened


----------



## dpolston (Dec 2, 2007)

snapshot of a family session I shot last weekend.

(I use twin screens)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 2, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> why was there a little icon during the page load that said "IP stealer"?!!!!



and hackingtools, and Trojan...

Kalmkidd: care to explain yourself?  I get the feeling that this thread was started to show off illicit computer activities, though I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## WDodd (Dec 2, 2007)

Gaming PC:





Laptop:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 2, 2007)

nice car on your gaming pc


----------



## WDodd (Dec 2, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> nice car on your gaming pc



Sure is! My dad just ordered one, should be arriving sometime in April.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Dec 3, 2007)

Dual screen, use second monitor for all editing and first screen for organising or browsing things.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 3, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> and hackingtools, and Trojan...
> 
> Kalmkidd: care to explain yourself?  I get the feeling that this thread was started to show off illicit computer activities, though I hope I'm wrong...




umm i dont think if it was show  off activitys itd be on a ''photography forum'' im a programmer and mainly attack hackers that attack non hackers.. black hat hackers send innocent people virus and destroy and read there stuff.. im a white hat hacker which defends those peoples and fights with black hackers, reads there e-mails lol, but on a serious note im the hacker u wanna be friends with.. my hacker = helper.


----------



## [JR] (Dec 3, 2007)

Computer security experts are most likely hackers themselves. It's a shame the word has such a negative connotation, after all you'd be wrong to assume your network is safe just by putting it behind a firewall.

Regardless, you can't do much more than figure out the name of someone's ISP and their geographical location (not address) by knowing their IP.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 3, 2007)

[JR];1046107 said:
			
		

> Computer security experts are most likely hackers themselves. It's a shame the word has such a negative connotation, after all you'd be wrong to assume your network is safe just by putting it behind a firewall.
> 
> Regardless, you can't do much more than figure out the name of someone's ISP and their geographical location (not address) by knowing their IP.



actually u can do alot more with an ip. ip is the key to all and people fail to realise that with a IP you find open ports normally 211, 3229, 80 ect and thats a gateway to basically any computer you chose to ''victimise'' but like is aid i try to fight for the victims not make them.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 3, 2007)

[JR];1046107 said:
			
		

> Computer security experts are most likely hackers themselves. It's a shame the word has such a negative connotation, after all you'd be wrong to assume your network is safe just by putting it behind a firewall.
> 
> Regardless, you can't do much more than figure out the name of someone's ISP and their geographical location (not address) by knowing their IP.




and your 100% correct about the firewall.. i USE NONE. nore a antivirus i programmed a  networking peaker and monitor all my ports with my own tools. firewalls and anti virus are bad news trust me.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 3, 2007)

Just another hobby of mine... my car.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 3, 2007)

[JR];1046107 said:
			
		

> Computer security experts are most likely hackers themselves. It's a shame the word has such a negative connotation, after all you'd be wrong to assume your network is safe just by putting it behind a firewall.


 
I do a lot of security for a living. 75% of what I know, I learned by being attacked and "retaliating". I've also gotten into many hacker clubs and done many "war games" for fun and some not for so much fun, but learned a lot about my craft. I am too diversified, though and cannot devote the time to get really good at it. I am also a networking consultant and a Microsoft Certified Trainer. I have about (off the top of my head) 10-12 computer indsutry certifications and over 27 years experience in this game.

My best friend has NO certifications, but is an Ethical Hacker by trade. This is all he does, 18 hours a day, 6-7 days a week. He also clears over $350,000 a year and works only 7 months of the year. He is considered one of the best security consultant experts in North America (also known as someone with zero social skills... lol).

"Hackers" have a bad public rap, but in the USA, anyone known as an Ethical Hacker with experience and education to back it up with an accredited certification in security can earn a very decent living.

When I lived in Texas for 2 years, I made a very comfortable living as a security consultant for various companies.

I like hackers, becuase of them, I get all kinds of jobs and increased income becuase of their actions!


----------



## WDodd (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice wheels JerryPH. Enkei RS6?

gizmo2071: There is a pretty nifty program called ultramon that will give you a ton of functionality with dual monitors. Allow you to set diff. backgrounds on each, extend the taskbar all the way across both monitors, etc.


----------



## domromer (Dec 3, 2007)

By domromer


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 3, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> I do a lot of security for a living. 75% of what I know, I learned by being attacked and "retaliating". I've also gotten into many hacker clubs and done many "war games" for fun and some not for so much fun, but learned a lot about my craft. I am too diversified, though and cannot devote the time to get really good at it. I am also a networking consultant and a Microsoft Certified Trainer. I have about (off the top of my head) 10-12 computer indsutry certifications and over 27 years experience in this game.
> 
> My best friend has NO certifications, but is an Ethical Hacker by trade. This is all he does, 18 hours a day, 6-7 days a week. He also clears over $350,000 a year and works only 7 months of the year. He is considered one of the best security consultant experts in North America (also known as someone with zero social skills... lol).
> 
> ...




ya ur firend sounds like me i dont make that much cause i dont really do much.. but im defiently a ethical hacker.  and no social skills haaha


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate desktop icons.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Dec 4, 2007)

WDodd said:


> gizmo2071: There is a pretty nifty program called ultramon that will give you a ton of functionality with dual monitors. Allow you to set diff. backgrounds on each, extend the taskbar all the way across both monitors, etc.



Cool, I'll look into it


----------



## JDS (Dec 4, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> and your 100% correct about the firewall.. i USE NONE. nore a antivirus i programmed a  networking peaker and monitor all my ports with my own tools. firewalls and anti virus are bad news trust me.



I hope you mean small-time firewalls (Netgear, Linksys..) otherwise I'd have to tell the company I work for (multi billion, global, fortune 500) that the firewalls they use to block all those attacks are useless. 

And I suppose if we turned off our antivirus we could help those hackers research different payloads and the ability of their 'virus' to spread itself?

I guess I'm just curious why these tools are bad news?  I'm not trying to start an argument - I'm a geek and I like to think I'm pretty good at some of this stuff.  I'd just like to know your reasoning if I may...


Some pretty cool desktops here btw..


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 4, 2007)

RyMo said:


> Dude, you're not alone!
> 
> Now...can somebody kindly tell me how one posts their desktop/wallpaper???
> 
> *confused*


i posted the picture on the first page...

hit the print screen button. paste it into paint (or whatever program you'd like) and then upload it here


----------



## WDodd (Dec 4, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> I do a lot of security for a living. 75% of what I know, I learned by being attacked and "retaliating". I've also gotten into many hacker clubs and done many "war games" for fun and some not for so much fun, but learned a lot about my craft. I am too diversified, though and cannot devote the time to get really good at it. I am also a networking consultant and a Microsoft Certified Trainer. I have about (off the top of my head) 10-12 computer indsutry certifications and over 27 years experience in this game.
> 
> My best friend has NO certifications, but is an Ethical Hacker by trade. This is all he does, 18 hours a day, 6-7 days a week. He also clears over $350,000 a year and works only 7 months of the year. He is considered one of the best security consultant experts in North America (also known as someone with zero social skills... lol).
> 
> ...



I want to specialize in network security after I graduate next fall. What certifications do you have just out of curiosity?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> its a picture of my butt. my brother's wife took this shot while he and i were playing wii tennis. lol



nice buns :mrgreen:


----------



## zioneffect564 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## domromer (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is my new one.




By domromer


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 8, 2007)

They say a clean desk is the sign of an empty mind.


----------



## *Knowledge* (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## richiehwrd (Dec 8, 2007)

Mario makes me happy


----------



## Pinus strobus (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## domromer (Dec 12, 2007)

By domromer


----------



## KC10Chief (Dec 12, 2007)

You guys have some awesome photos!  Here's a picture my dad took of me on my powered paraglider...


----------

